# Sony to Pay $1.5M Over Fake Movie Critic



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20050803/D8BODF401.html


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm, what if we saw three of the movies in question, but liked them all? (Knight's Tale, Hollow Man and The Patriot)

_The lawsuit, originally filed by two California moviegoers, claimed the ads fooled the plaintiffs into seeing "A Knight's Tale."_

Of the three, I just love this movie for some reason and have watched it about 5 times now. Don't ask me why because I can't explain the appeal.

Hmmm, perhaps that means Sony *did* influence me. :lol:


----------

